# Roscoe's House of Chicken' n Waffles



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I was wondering who loves Roscoe's? I am going to LA next month and always stop in for breakfast the day I head back to the Bay. For anyone who is like W T F. Roscoe's is a landmark in Hollywood and has some of the best fried chicken and waffles around. Their is no really great point to this thread, other than to see who loves Roscoe's like I do? Granted, I would not eat it everyday, but once or twice a year is money.

http://www.roscoeschickenandwaffles.com/

:tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Snoop Dogg loves it I think. I am pretty sure he went there with David Beckham in an episode of "Father Hood".


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

One of my great regrets from my trip to LA last year was not going to Roscoe's. Everybody raves about it. I love me some food... and I love waffles, and chicken for that matter. Sounds like the perfect place for me! 

Enjoy it, Big D! :tu


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

If you're stoned out of your gourd, I guess this is a good idea. 
KFC+Waffle House = ?


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

As a semi-native Californian, I love Roscoe's, but to be absolutely, perfectly honest, it's not really that great. Worth checking out for the scene, etc., but neither the fried chicken nor the waffles are all that impressive. I remember once getting the 1/2-chicken and waffle combo, which was only a buck or two more than the 1/4-chicken combo. It's the only time I can remember when I got a headache from eating too much grease and sodium.


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

I went a couple of times when I lived in so cal. 

Chicken + Waffles = Crazy delicious.

As said above, they don't have the best fried chicken in the world or the best waffles but where else are you going to get both together with such a unique atmosphere?


----------



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

wayyy overated. just average chicken, good waffles, but how hard is it to make waffles. there was a good place i used to go to in inglewood called panns.


----------

